# ملف حصري: المضخات بالتفصيل ،،،،،( بوربوينت)



## نايف علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
عودة بالجديد والمفيد إن شاء الله على الجميع​ 
هذا الملف شامل عن المضخات حجمه 137 MB ​ 
والملف حصري على المهندسين العرب :5:​ 
لذلك​ 

مرفوعة على 4shared​ 
نسألكم الدعاء​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/xel3eI-z/Pumps_Training_Slides_Detail.html

رابط جديد بتاريخ 3/3/1432هـ


----------



## mnci (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا ييسر لك كل احواك اخى نايف الملفات ممتازة


----------



## fmharfoush (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا إن شاء الله اقدر حملها


----------



## مهندس555 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## نايف علي (25 نوفمبر 2008)

حياكم الله إخواني

وترقبوا المفاجأة القادة عن الـمعالجة الحرارة للمعادن Heat Treatment


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*=====================
:30:المستأنس بالله
جنته في صدره
وبستانه في قلبه
ونزهته في رضى ربه.:30:
=====================
:12::13::14:​*

​


----------



## محمد خضر (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نايف علي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

أخ إسماعيل
محمد خضر

أهلاً بكما


----------



## الهيدار (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً على المجهود


----------



## khalil mohammed (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك بحياتك وجزاك الله كل خير 

جاري التحميل 

اخوك خليل


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات الجميلة


----------



## نايف علي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

حياكم الله إخواني


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## نايف علي (28 يناير 2009)

وإياك أخي مرحباً بك


----------



## باحا (28 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ossamaalghazali (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ياباشا


----------



## نايف علي (6 فبراير 2009)

حياك الله أخي


----------



## م.زوزو (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## e.samer (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله بيك


----------



## starmido (7 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (7 فبراير 2009)

شكراا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ولك تحياتى


----------



## إلى فلسطين (9 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## عوني1 (12 فبراير 2009)

شكراا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## kinawy7 (12 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الدرع الأخضر (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نايف علي (13 فبراير 2009)

حياكم الله إخواني

أتمنى لكم الفائدة


----------



## نايف علي (13 فبراير 2009)

حياكم الله إخواني

أتمنى لكم الفائدة


----------



## rasmi (14 فبراير 2009)




----------



## وائل عبده (17 فبراير 2009)

*جزيت خيرا و اكلت طيرا و تزوجت بكرا*​


----------



## GAMAL ALABEED (17 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويبارك فيك


----------



## hithom (17 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير *


----------



## نايف علي (11 مارس 2009)

اللهم آمين

حياكم الله إخواني


----------



## وائل عبده (12 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## samehzizo (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر على مجهودك


----------



## kamal Nashar (13 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لكم لجهودكم واتمنى لكم التوفيق*​


----------



## hamadawa (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## samer44za (13 مايو 2009)

اشكرك اخي الحبيب نايف على المجهود الرائع
وفقك الله الى كل خير


----------



## bahhar2001 (13 مايو 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## kamal Nashar (14 مايو 2009)

*ربنا ييسر لك كل احواك أخي العزيز حقاً الملفات ممتازة*​


----------



## النسر الشرقى (14 مايو 2009)

االف شكر يا اخ نايف وربنا يوفقك :20:


----------



## نايف علي (12 يوليو 2009)

الله آمين 

تقبل الله دعواتكم 

وأتمنى لكم الفائدة


----------



## joz (19 يوليو 2009)

سلامات عليكم ياشباب,لو امكن نبذه مفصله عن المضخات الطارده المركزيه


----------



## Abu_Taha (19 يوليو 2009)

مش زابط معي التحميل مش عارف ليه


----------



## ossamaalghazali (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشا


----------



## aflikar2009 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*الله يعطيك العافية ويبارك فيك*​


----------



## سلطان86 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اولا شكرا للموضوع الرائع بس فيه مشكلة انى بضغط على الرابط مش بيفتح لى اى لينك ارجو الافادة


----------



## ammaid_2000 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الملف المرفق لا يعمل


----------



## نايف علي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

عفواً

الرابط الثالث محذوف وسأعيد رفعه مرة أخرى بإذن الله


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الملف الثاث قد حذف لرجو اعادة رفعه مرة ثانية 
ونحن متشوقين لرؤية الموضوع
بارك الله في مجهودك مقدما


----------



## qshaath (28 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks for such informative contribution


----------



## فراس بشناق (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الملف الثالث ما موجود؟
ارجو تنزيله


----------



## الزملكاوى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

في الواقع قمت بتحميل ملفين فقط أما الثالث فلا يوجد .. كذلك لم أتمكن من فتح محتوى أي من الملفين المحملين .. برجاء التوضيح


----------



## ahmed2030 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## osamahadi (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكلة في القسم الثالث*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يعطيك العافية على هالموضوع اللي بيلزم الكل:75:
وكنت كتير متشوق حملو:85:
بس للأسف ما قدرت حمل غير أول قسمين والثالث بتوقع انه محذوف:19:
ممكن حل لهالمشكلة:85:
وشكرا سلفا:31:


----------



## dummy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع*


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نحتاج الجزء الثالث من فضلك
مع التقدير


----------



## hamadawa (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نحن نشكرك علي هذا المجهود الرائع
ولكن نرجوا منك تكملته باعادة رفع الجزء الثالث المحزوف
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى بسيونى (11 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجوا منك تكملته باعادة رفع الجزء الثالث المحزوف


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراااا*


----------



## هانى بسيونى (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط الثالث محذوف


----------



## نايف علي (5 فبراير 2011)

تم التحديث


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaeim84 (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## تهاني18 (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## eng.zahid (10 فبراير 2011)

تحية طيبة ...... مشكوور على المجهود


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (11 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

